# Best Compression Tool?



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Best one I have used.

http://www.datacomtools.com/catalog/platinumtools-ezrj45.htm


----------



## crosport (Apr 4, 2010)

Why would you need a compression tool?Proper techniques require that you use a punchdown tool to connect cat5e and cat6 to plate mounted jacks.Then you use a factory made certified patch cord to the equipment,I know a lot of computer techs will put a compression end on the cat5 cable and then plug directly into equipment.Not right!Patch cords are stranded conductors and take abuse and stress better than the solid conductors in cable.Kinda like using romex into your power tools instead of cabtire.I,ve been doing data for at least 10 years and have never needed a compression crimper.Or do you mean an impact punchdown tool with a 110 blade?


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

LARMGUY said:


> Best one I have used.
> 
> http://www.datacomtools.com/catalog/platinumtools-ezrj45.htm


I agree.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I've used the Ideal Telemaster for years, but recently had to purchase a Tyco crimp frame and die to do the shielded cat6 plenum stuff. Almost 450 bucks.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

crosport said:


> Why would you need a compression tool?Proper techniques require that you use a punchdown tool to connect cat5e and cat6 to plate mounted jacks.Then you use a factory made certified patch cord to the equipment,I know a lot of computer techs will put a compression end on the cat5 cable and then plug directly into equipment.Not right!Patch cords are stranded conductors and take abuse and stress better than the solid conductors in cable.Kinda like using romex into your power tools instead of cabtire.I,ve been doing data for at least 10 years and have never needed a compression crimper.Or do you mean an impact punchdown tool with a 110 blade?


Um... Huh?


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> I've used the Ideal Telemaster for years, but recently had to purchase a Tyco crimp frame and die to do the shielded cat6 plenum stuff. Almost 450 bucks.


I too use a die set from amp


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

crosport said:


> Why would you need a compression tool?Proper techniques require that you use a punchdown tool to connect cat5e and cat6 to plate mounted jacks.Then you use a factory made certified patch cord to the equipment,I know a lot of computer techs will put a compression end on the cat5 cable and then plug directly into equipment.Not right!Patch cords are stranded conductors and take abuse and stress better than the solid conductors in cable.Kinda like using romex into your power tools instead of cabtire.I,ve been doing data for at least 10 years and have never needed a compression crimper.Or do you mean an impact punchdown tool with a 110 blade?


I know you're technically right and all, but nobody really cares. Difference is an extension cord made out of Romex could hurt someone, whereas a cat5 patch cord with crimped ends is harmless.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

jza said:


> I know you're technically right and all, but nobody really cares. Difference is an extension cord made out of Romex could hurt someone, whereas a cat5 patch cord with crimped ends is harmless.


1) not directed at you but there's no such thing as a "compression" RJ45

2) directed at you. Why do you guys always bring up the "who cares its not electrical so it's not like its going to kill someone" this is why most electricians blow at doing data work. There's still a PROPER way to do a task. Just because you think it's not important because it's not life threatening doesn't mean you should do it that way.


Or maybe you should cause I'm making bank fixing electricians screw ups with communication wiring :thumbsup: you may continue


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

Edrick said:


> 1) not directed at you but there's no such thing as a "compression" RJ45
> 
> 2) directed at you. Why do you guys always bring up the "who cares its not electrical so it's not like its going to kill someone" this is why most electricians blow at doing data work. There's still a PROPER way to do a task. Just because you think it's not important because it's not life threatening doesn't mean you should do it that way.
> 
> ...


Soooo true. I get calls every week to fix **** ups.

its as easy as it looks anymore. Data used to be easy, but the specs, and needs are much greater, and stricter now


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Amazingly, there are a few of us regular sparks who have kept up in the classes and bought the proper tooling. Actually, a few of us even pay to have our installs certified. Imagine that.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Amazingly, there are a few of us regular sparks who have kept up in the classes and bought the proper tooling. Actually, a few of us even pay to have our installs certified. Imagine that.


I never said all electricians I know plenty who do great work but it's not the ones saying "**** it it's just data no ones going to get hurt" it's the guys who take the time to learn it and do it right


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I know what you meant. I just can't permit the data guys to get down on all electricians. Hell, I know an HVAC guy that does nicer electrical work than I ever care to.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Edrick said:


> 1) not directed at you but there's no such thing as a "compression" RJ45
> 
> 2) directed at you. Why do you guys always bring up the "who cares its not electrical so it's not like its going to kill someone" this is why most electricians blow at doing data work. There's still a PROPER way to do a task. Just because you think it's not important because it's not life threatening doesn't mean you should do it that way.
> 
> ...


There's a reason electrician apprenticeships take 5 years, but any monkey can wake up and do data. There's nothing to it.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

jza said:


> There's a reason electrician apprenticeships take 5 years, but any monkey can wake up and do data. There's nothing to it.


youre right, we only have to do 4 years

:/

That one year makes you the king of electricity


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

mikeh32 said:


> youre right, we only have to do 4 years
> 
> :/
> 
> That one year makes you the king of electricity


Was refering to Canada. There is no apprenticeship to be a "data guy" up here.

Fact of the matter is, you made your career choice and I made mine. You're the one hanging out on an electrician board playing pretend.


----------



## SirSparksAlot (Jul 30, 2011)

I have to agree with those who say you really don't need to be installing RJ-45 connectors in most situations.

You should always terminate cable into a punch down female jack such as a patch panel or cover plate. From there you use pre-made patch cables that are tested and cost almost nothing and come in any length that you need.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

SirSparksAlot said:


> I have to agree with those who say you really don't need to be installing RJ-45 connectors in most situations.
> 
> You should always terminate cable into a punch down female jack such as a patch panel or cover plate. From there you use pre-made patch cables that are tested and cost almost nothing and come in any length that you need.


What he said. I can't say I've ever done or seen it done any other way.


----------



## SirSparksAlot (Jul 30, 2011)

Peter D said:


> What he said. I can't say I've ever done or seen it done any other way.


What some people do, as I've seen talked about here, is they run a Cat5* directly from a device to the router/switch and crimp an RJ-45 on each end.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

SirSparksAlot said:


> What some people do, as I've seen talked about here, is they run a Cat5* directly from a device to the router/switch and crimp an RJ-45 on each end.


Hmmm...weird. Seems like more work to do it that way.


----------



## SirSparksAlot (Jul 30, 2011)

Peter D said:


> Hmmm...weird. Seems like more work to do it that way.


Well, it's easier to run the Cat5 right out of a scoop (or hole in the wall) to a device than it is to cut in a low voltage ring and install a cover plate and jack (more expense in the later way). Same thing on the other end, you need to setup some type of patch panel near the router/switch or at least install a box and cover plate with multiple ports for RJ-45 jacks. A bit more work and expense than just running a cable and crimping a connector on each end, but it's the right way.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

I was thinking it's more work since it's a royal pain to crimp an RJ-45 on versus a jack. Or maybe not. What do I know..I hate data work either way. :laughing:


----------



## SirSparksAlot (Jul 30, 2011)

Peter D said:


> I was thinking it's more work since it's a royal pain to crimp an RJ-45 on versus a jack. Or maybe not. What do I know..I hate data work. :laughing:


I've done them while doing tele-data in the past and recently I've had to do them inside of solar inverters for the shark meters, it only took a couple minutes for each and if I did many in a row it would get faster.


----------



## kenc (Aug 15, 2010)

I've used a Ideal Telemaster for decades, it's never let me down.
Now while I do agree that in most cases patch cables should be used over crimping modular plugs (8P8C, 6P4C, etc), I always have a supply of both solid, and stranded plugs in my bag for quick field repairs. Depending on the situation, sometimes it's better to just replace a bad plug.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

crosport said:


> Why would you need a compression tool?Proper techniques require that you use a punchdown tool to connect cat5e and cat6 to plate mounted jacks.Then you use a factory made certified patch cord to the equipment,I know a lot of computer techs will put a compression end on the cat5 cable and then plug directly into equipment.Not right!Patch cords are stranded conductors and take abuse and stress better than the solid conductors in cable.Kinda like using romex into your power tools instead of cabtire.I,ve been doing data for at least 10 years and have never needed a compression crimper.Or do you mean an impact punchdown tool with a 110 blade?


Hey, he asked, I assumed.:whistling2:


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I will try to take a pic 2morrow as to why you need a compression crimp. 

All phones use cat5 cables, all computers, cameras, plus the patch panels!

Granted we buy pre-made for most of the panels, we have to make a lot of patch cords


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I would not use any other stripper but this one from Belden, they are hard to come by here now. As for compression tool just whatever is cheapest, I don't use them often enough to get a nice one.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

chewy said:


> I would not use any other stripper but this one from Belden, they are hard to come by here now. As for compression tool just whatever is cheapest, I don't use them often enough to get a nice one.


Where can you get one?


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

I've been using the same crimper for 5 years and have seen no need for any of the newer style ones. Crimp the RJ45 at one end, run it through drop ceilings to patch panels 150' away. The only place I really do this anymore is at a grocery chain where the data cables come straight out through the wall and plug directly into the scales. I have been trying to convince them to add wall jacks and use patch cables from the scales to the jack because the employees are constantly slicing the cables, running over them with carts no matter how you mount the cable or simply lifting the scales to clean them and ripping them right out. Until I can get them to change this I leave about 6 feet coiled in the ceiling so I can undo a few coils, cut it at the break and pull some more through the wall. It beats doing home runs all the time.

I do occasionally make my own patch cables if I want a custom length.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Where can you get one?


If I knew that I wouldnt have such a death grip on this one, saw them on amazon once.


----------



## kenc (Aug 15, 2010)

chewy said:


> If I knew that I wouldnt have such a death grip on this one


It looks like a Belden #1797B 009 - BONDED PAIR SEPARATOR TOOL

http://www.belden.com/techdatas/english/1797B.pdf


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

kenc said:


> It looks like a Belden #1797B 009 - BONDED PAIR SEPARATOR TOOL
> 
> http://www.belden.com/techdatas/english/1797B.pdf




Check out E400001 data-tuff tool! By Belden.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

kenc said:


> It looks like a Belden #1797B 009 - BONDED PAIR SEPARATOR TOOL
> 
> http://www.belden.com/techdatas/english/1797B.pdf


Thats it, but dont use the hook at the top it works well at stripping the conductors half the time.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

SirSparksAlot said:


> Well, it's easier to run the Cat5 right out of a scoop (or hole in the wall) to a device than it is to cut in a low voltage ring and install a cover plate and jack (more expense in the later way). Same thing on the other end, you need to setup some type of patch panel near the router/switch or at least install a box and cover plate with multiple ports for RJ-45 jacks. A bit more work and expense than just running a cable and crimping a connector on each end, but it's the right way.





zwodubber said:


> I've been using the same crimper for 5 years and have seen no need for any of the newer style ones. Crimp the RJ45 at one end, run it through drop ceilings to patch panels 150' away. The only place I really do this anymore is at a grocery chain where the data cables come straight out through the wall and plug directly into the scales. I have been trying to convince them to add wall jacks and use patch cables from the scales to the jack because the employees are constantly slicing the cables, running over them with carts no matter how you mount the cable or simply lifting the scales to clean them and ripping them right out. Until I can get them to change this I leave about 6 feet coiled in the ceiling so I can undo a few coils, cut it at the break and pull some more through the wall. It beats doing home runs all the time.
> 
> I do occasionally make my own patch cables if I want a custom length.


Well I had another service call today for one of these cat5 cables, they said one scale was not responding. I guess I can't complain because I get paid either way...

This might be your problem.











This is why I would like them to install wall jacks. Eventually you run out of cable to pull when you cut 5" off because someone moves the cable and then leaves it exposed.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

Why go through all the trouble of getting the receptacle style plates and a blank insert with a hole instead of installing a keystone insert.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I cannot believe people have terminate an RJ45 on the cable coming out the wall!!! At the very least put a jack on the wall and cut that excess off and terminate a fly lead, until you can purchase a stranded fly lead, Oh well more work for the people that get called in to reinstall that crap.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

chewy said:


> I cannot believe people have terminate an RJ45 on the cable coming out the wall!!! At the very least put a jack on the wall and cut that excess off and terminate a fly lead, until you can purchase a stranded fly lead, Oh well more work for the people that get called in to reinstall that crap.


I have noted this on each work order that I have completed and shown each store manager my suggestion for wall jacks. I can only do what I am called in to do unless authorized by "corporate". I am hoping this finally gets through to them so I can do this at all locations.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Edrick said:


> Why go through all the trouble of getting the receptacle style plates and a blank insert with a hole instead of installing a keystone insert.


I just get called to make things work again, I guess my professional opinion does not matter to these guys. 

I have no idea who did the original design or installation.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

zwodubber said:


> I have noted this on each work order that I have completed and shown each store manager my suggestion for wall jacks. I can only do what I am called in to do unless authorized by "corporate". I am hoping this finally gets through to them so I can do this at all locations.


Been there and it is pretty much all you can do, at least you got work.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

chewy said:


> Been there and it is pretty much all you can do, at least you got work.


Yeah I can't complain too much but these small jobs take me away from larger electrical jobs. This gets pretty monotonous although when the wire finally runs out I get to bring in the scissor lift for new home runs.


----------

